# Engine Swap



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone ever done this before? My GMC motor seized, and I've got a friend who's down to do the swap for me if I can find a new one. Anyone got any experience or knowledge about what to look for? I'm pretty stoked about doing it, actually.


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 13, 2012)

Swapping a motor is pretty easy, it can be a pain in the ass if you don't have a lift though.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 13, 2012)

ya a lift is a must but the swap is simple and jus find another gm motor


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 13, 2012)

really just gotta match hoses and make sure your motor mounts are not too bent up. It looks antimidating at first, but it's cake.


----------



## A2low240 (Mar 3, 2012)

If you need junkyard parts just goto car-part.com. That site searches a national data base of used car parts and should be able to find a new motor for the GMC pretty easy. You cau usually swap a motor in a weekend if your mechanically inclined.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Mar 3, 2012)

Look up your local LKQ junkyard.They have some of the best prices and usually the best selection.Shouldn't be too bad but im strictly a euro car guy.1st engine swap i've done took me 3 hrs from one car to the other.Woot woot.

Yeah and get a damn engine lift you can get one for $80-$150 all day on your local criagslist.

Have fun and don't use cheapass tools unless if you like breaking em lol.Craftsman ftw.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 3, 2012)

What kind of vehicle do you have? I've done a few motor swaps on vw vanagons, everything from a simple 4 cylinder to a race motor conversion. It can be done cheaply with a little creativity, you don't necessarily need a lift, you can make one or drop the engine to the ground. Get yourself a shop manual and just follow instructions. This is also the perfect time to tidy up the new motor with some new hoses, seals and such, this can be pretty cheap. Any hoses with cracks should be replaced, fuel injector seals should be checked, oil seals... You need a torque wrench because certain bolts should be torqued to certain specs, which will be outlined in the manual


----------



## JoelRailDude (Mar 3, 2012)

if you can inspect the vehicle before you get it, check the millage. Check for any leaks, take out the sparkplug they should be a nice darkish gray color, no residues. Check coolant lines for rust in or out. check for signs that the engine has been sitting there for a while. also the more freebies on it the better (Power Steering pump, A/c) anythign you can later sell on Ebay for 20$ or so.

I did a engien Swap on a Nissan 240sx, It wasnt difficult all you need is a engine lift/crane, you can rent for 20$ a day.


----------

